# Kokosing River update



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Well not much of an update but here goes...
A buddy and I ( he I would consider a veteran angler, me a practicing angler) went to the Kokosing River and waded 3 areas all around the Howard area. We started at around 11:30 and stepped out of the water around 5:00 pm. We threw crank baits, lipless cranks, inline spinners, multiple tubes, jerk baits, and some I have no doubt forgotten. We threw slow and fast and up and down and sideways and I did not get a bite he caught 2 small SM. Water was 52 degrees and mostly clear with med to fast moving water. All in all a beautiful day and great fishing just no catching. We saw many people fishing in kayaks and tube boats along the way. The is only my second year of wade fishing although in 53 years I have fished ponds and lakes and such...so I am a sophomore at wading but my buddy is a river rat. I have waded the Kokosing multiple times last year and caught good numbers of SM but more in the summer as I'm from Fredericktown . Wondering what opinions anyone may have and no doubt others may have done well there yesterday. We well be back again there soon. Good fishing and Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Had a similar experience a few days ago although I managed a few decent fish. (Very perplexing since I'm an experienced wader.). If the water is 52 degrees, then the bass have only just begun to actively feed in that particular flow. Next time try spots near deep holes and throw some swimbaits at them.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't been up to the kokosing in two years but my biggest small mouth have come from that river. All were caught along that trail near mt vernon


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, we did try some swim baits and threw into some larger pools, just a weird day i guess


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Current in the flows near is a little too swift for my liking. Sounds like the Kokosing might be similar. Fish are likely holding tight to the bank or behind wing walls and other structure that insulates them from the current. Still, even then it's not easy as swift currently is often accompanied by turbid water meaning you'll practically have to hit them in the head with the lure to elicit a strike.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

I wade the Cuyahoga River quite a bit and never do well when the water is clear.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for info.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I have fished the Kokosing and another close river for 30 years and I have never done well before mid May...Could just be me though, I typically fish from June on due to that reason


----------

